# RAYMARINE A65 W/ HD digital sounder



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone have any idea why I don't see many marks w/ this thing? Is there some setting other than auto that I should play with? I always seem to catch plenty of fish but they don't seem to be willing to have there picture taken or something. 

IS THIS THING JUST A $1200 BELL WITH NO WHISTLE?

Thanks for any help you may offer.


----------



## bigmikeh2o (Aug 5, 2008)

That's the same model I use.

I have noticed that on the 200kHz setting you don't see fish arches. They just show up as spots. If you set it to a dual frequency you can see the arches on the 50kHz side.

Also, if you turn on the A-Scope you can see how wide your beam is on the bottom. On the west end of Erie the beam may be only 4 ft. wide in 20ft. of water while in 200kHz mode. Just think you are only seeing a 4 ft. circle right under your transducer. The 50 kHz cone is a lot wider.

We just got the unit at the end of last year and am still playing with it. I usually keep in in dual frequency mode most of time. I haven't played with the gain yet, that's always in Auto mode.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the 50 Hz mode will give you 1 foot of diameter for every 3 foot of depth. As mentioned the 200 Hz will be a narrower cone.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Great! I'll play around with it while I'm out Saturday. Thanks for the info. I suppose I could also play with the gain as well. I'm sure that is why I don't see very much on the screen.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I have an oler model Ray and usually keep the gain and depth set to "Auto"... that seems to work ideal for me.


----------

